# New to BB shooters - Suggestions?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been wanting to build a little pocket shooter, I plan on using steel BBs only. I could also use suggestions on band setups if to be got the time or whatever else you think might be of some use to me. When I get into something I usually get myself buried in it so anything you've got I'll have a use for I'm sure.

I'd like something to shoot a mini catch box with while watching TV, to give you an image of my intentions. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

One note, if you haven't already bought bbs, make sure you get silver ones, I find the copperhead ones that I have hard to track in flight. (Doesn't help that they are rusty)

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

10mm straight cut for bbs are great


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

I use 3/8 straight cut it's close to 10mm

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Better yet Red BBs by Daisy at Walmart are easy to find if they bounce out on the carpet. A towel is sufficient enough for a backstop in the catch box for BBs. A small leather circle or key fob makes a great target. Light tubes or Theraband Yellow or Blue works great with BBs. I have one that has a small hole in the forks that takes a single tube with a BB stuck in the end to hold the tubes in place.


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

.177 bbs are probably my favorite ammo just because I mostly target shoot with them and don't really care if I lose any. Theraband blue is great for bbs. They are so light it really doesn't take much rubber to fling em. A good magnet will get any that end up on your floor if that happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Those are all great suggestions on the bands and ammo options thanks guys, what are you guys using as far as frames?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

also try 6mm airsoft - the heavier ones.


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

I was using a small rosewood pfs I made but I gave it to a friend as a birthday gift. This has been my go to for bbs since then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Any small frame you like will suffice.*



*For inexpensive and pocketable, I really like the $12 POM from Dankung. It's small but has a meaty ergo grip. I use 1632, tie 1 & 1/4 loops and run 6" active to the small pouch - now you have a stinger, 200-250 fps. Like Nathan sez, BBs will increase your sensitivity. Flyers and ricochets are possible.*

*Many like the Dead Ringer from Simple Shot. *

*You could bury yourself in Metrograde's wonderful content - he's 'The BB Man' ... that's the mother lode.*

*Fun stuff.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What AeM says.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've never tried bb's but am opening up to the idea. Sounds like great fun indoors.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've posted this before but I can't find it on mobile - this is just a small natty with a single Simple Shot Black Latex band (1x10 sqare) cut diagonally to form two 1/4 x 3/4 tapers.

This really works well for .177 metal BBs, the speed is amazing. If you are going to shorten them, start your trimming from the thinner ends!

As for actual frames I WAS using a plywood champ and that did the job just fine too.

Hope it helps!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Ditto on both the POM slingshot and the 1632, but sometimes I up it to 2040 and watch the bbs scream.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My winter catchbox is in the basement and is limited to about 18 feet.

I've been having fun with the setups shown here this winter. These include:

Imp2 with cut #64 office bands - 6-1/2 inches slack 36 inch draw.

Homemade plywood Axiom Champ with 1/4 inch Golds Gym Green - 12 inches slack, 60 inches draw.

Yew nattie with 1632s on tabs - 12 inches slack, 60 inches draw.

The cut #64s are good with .177 steel, and 6mm plastic airsoft rounds.

The 1/4 inch green latex is too hot for the light airsoft. Very good with 1/4 inch steel and .22 lead pellets (recycling my airgun ammo).

The 1632 is too hot for any airsoft rounds (at least in my hands) manageable for .177 steel, great for 1/4 inch steel and good for 3/8 inch steel (meaning beer can shredding at 33 feet).

It has taken me some time and focus to adjust my pouch handling for .177 and 6mm airsoft. I find it less forgiving than bigger ammo (especially TTF) - but great fun!

I have also used 1/4 inch straight cut .030 latex, Theraband Gold, and GZK .65mm - all good and a little hotter than the green latex. All the latex works for me in both 6 inch and 12 inch lengths.

Good luck Bugar!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Any little shooter will do. I generally go as small as 1/4" steel, but I'll have to try my hand at shooting BBs soon. They are ultra cheap and more indoor friendly than 1/4" in the basement. From what I hear, they are a challenge to get the speed and trajectory right vs the band strength.

For now I use some Wasp plastic ammo when I shoot in my shop.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

1632 tubes is the way to go trust me !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow guys that's a wealth of info, thank you! @Kawkan Thanks for the info on setups I'm going to try to throw something together this afternoon. I found an old Chinese frame I bought a while back that took a fatal fork hit. I then cut the fork tips off even with where the broken fork was. I think it turned out okay, now I just need to figure out how I'm going to band it up. I only have flat bands at the moment so I'm just going to fiddle around and see what happens. Thanks again for all the info, keep it coming!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That looks like it will work


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel like I'm tying a bandset for a keibler elf LOL. I went with 1/4 straight cuts of tourneys with a desk chair leather pouch. Has quite a bit of snap for a such a little set, I would have loved this as a kid. I'm going to fire some test groups on paper at 16 ft (BB gun competition distance) and update then, I want to get a feel for it and I imagine once I do I don't want to put it down lol. Here it is banded up, had to kind of wing it but I think it looks neat:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fixed he photos I think. Let me know if you guys couldn't see them before this post lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

As stated 1cm TBG is ok, also able to shoot 6mm as well.

I usually use tapered 1cm-7mm TBG. If speed (penetration power) is not very important to you, 5mm TBG for short distances is also ok.

Besides that tubes 1632 are also great. Tapered 1632 are unbelievable, also for 6mm, maybe more.

Frames like this are my BB shooters. One of the advantages - they are eeeeasily pocketable.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

stej said:


> As stated 1cm TBG is ok, also able to shoot 6mm as well.
> I usually use tapered 1cm-7mm TBG. If speed (penetration power) is not very important to you, 5mm TBG for short distances is also ok.
> Besides that tubes 1632 are also great. Tapered 1632 are unbelievable, also for 6mm, maybe more.
> 
> Frames like this are my BB shooters. One of the advantages - they are eeeeasily pocketable.


Thanks for the detailed info there, I'm going to try some tapers next I think. Right is I'm stuck because my quick little pouche just tore lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Love that Keebler setup!

Way to salvage the fork-hit frame!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank ya sir! I'm very happy I was so close to tossing it out and then I heard my old man's voice say 'You never know how you can reuse something' lol 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

stej said:


> As stated 1cm TBG is ok, also able to shoot 6mm as well.
> I usually use tapered 1cm-7mm TBG. If speed (penetration power) is not very important to you, 5mm TBG for short distances is also ok.
> Besides that tubes 1632 are also great. Tapered 1632 are unbelievable, also for 6mm, maybe more.
> 
> Frames like this are my BB shooters. One of the advantages - they are eeeeasily pocketable.


Do you make those or buy them somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I use small tubes for BB's. I'm not sure what size they are cause A. E. Monkeynipples gave them to me to try. They are about an inch long for my draw length so they aren't running at full power but for BBs' who cares? That extra length means I'm not stressing them at all so they will probably last forever.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Heres what I've got so far, going to shoot a few groups at lunch with my pals and see what they think of it. Thanks for looking!






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just managed to get some new BB's this morning - cooler than it sounds.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Just managed to get some new BB's this morning - cooler than it sounds.


Sounds super cool to me.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I second that, any slingshot news is good slingshot news lol 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - you try order them in Portuguese... Ended up with 4 x packs instead of 1.

Good price though. Have almost 1000 in total cost me like 3.20 Euro.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> LOL - you try order them in Portuguese... Ended up with 4 x packs instead of 1.
> 
> Good price though. Have almost 1000 in total cost me like 3.20 Euro.


LOL awesome

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I was really into BBs years ago. I shot mostly small little frames that would fit on a key ring. I found that 1/4 x 1/8 x 6 inches TBG worked great. They were faster than a BB gun but they didn't last long. I like the idea of going to a tapered blue or black Theraband.

winnie


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The first year I had it my BB gun shot BBs'. The second year I made a few modifications and it was shooting the stash of 22 long rifle ammo my uncle had in an ammo box. My life was good until someone checked the ammo box and it was empty. I'm not sure what the problem was. I Told them I wanted a 22 rifle.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The size of the frame is irrelevant. It is all in the bands and the pouch. You could do well with half of that band and 3/4 of that pouch. You are probably getting hand slap off of that rig. Shoot small; Hit small? Rig small; be happy!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> The size of the frame is irrelevant. It is all in the bands and the pouch. You could do well with half of that band and 3/4 of that pouch. You are probably getting hand slap off of that rig. Shoot small; Hit small? Rig small; be happy!


Thanks Flip I'm going to play with some TBB tomorrow and see what I get! No hand slaps off this setup, not sure why but I don't argue LOL!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

For those of you who have experience with theraband blue, are you making the static length the same as your usual length for your style of shooting? I cut mine to the usual 6" that I use and find that they're kinda of weak. First few shots don't penetrate the can only dents it at 10m. I love the easy pull and feel but not the lack of speed/power. Should I shorten it an inch or so. I have a 31" draw. BTW I typically use tbg or latex for BB's, straight cut, 1/4" wide and man do they pack a punch!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

slingshotlover said:


> For those of you who have experience with theraband blue, are you making the static length the same as your usual length for your style of shooting? I cut mine to the usual 6" that I use and find that they're kinda of weak. First few shots don't penetrate the can only dents it at 10m. I love the easy pull and feel but not the lack of speed/power. Should I shorten it an inch or so. I have a 31" draw. BTW I typically use tbg or latex for BB's, straight cut, 1/4" wide and man do they pack a punch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


I'm using that setup right ow and yes it does pack a smack LOL! As for the tbb, I totally know what you're saying and yes, trim it down a touch. That's what I do anyhow and I've taken plenty of game with tbb. Joerg Sprave actually used to use it quite a bit way back when. Made some very powerful slingshots with folded bands.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> slingshotlover said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who have experience with theraband blue, are you making the static length the same as your usual length for your style of shooting? I cut mine to the usual 6" that I use and find that they're kinda of weak. First few shots don't penetrate the can only dents it at 10m. I love the easy pull and feel but not the lack of speed/power. Should I shorten it an inch or so. I have a 31" draw. BTW I typically use tbg or latex for BB's, straight cut, 1/4" wide and man do they pack a punch!
> ...


Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my little BB shooter. I could get well over 300 fps with these bands but they were tapered. If your were to cut a blue or black tb and fold it (I'd do 1/2 x 1/4 by five or six inches) you might do pretty well.

winnie


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Winnie said:


> This is my little BB shooter. I could get well over 300 fps with these bands but they were tapered. If your were to cut a blue or black tb and fold it (I'd do 1/2 x 1/4 by five or six inches) you might do pretty well.
> 
> winnie


I like it. It's Christmas time, you should be selling those things.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

A lot of really good stuff came up in this thread.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> A lot of really good stuff came up in this thread.


Thanks SN, I really try to think out my topics before I start one.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

El cheapo here suggests you cut a little fork. be nicer than something plastic, warmer than metal. Small, thin pouch... old glove? recut bands..? oh my.... I gotta go find that broken bamboo spoon. be well.

RED BBs??? Walmart?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You could even bend some wire up.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

pirateking said:


> El cheapo here suggests you cut a little fork. be nicer than something plastic, warmer than metal. Small, thin pouch... old glove? recut bands..? oh my.... I gotta go find that broken bamboo spoon. be well.
> 
> RED BBs??? Walmart?


I've actually just found an old fork I just short as a mini and am gonna give that a go later on, thanks for the suggestion on the old glove I wouldn't have thought of that!

...Off to the thrift store!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Theraband Blue is a perfect light band for bb's and its easy to get.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I was really into BBs years ago. I shot mostly small little frames that would fit on a key ring. I found that 1/4 x 1/8 x 6 inches TBG worked great. They were faster than a BB gun but they didn't last long. I like the idea of going to a tapered blue or black Theraband.
> winnie


Winnie, what pouch did you use with such light bands? Must have been a light one. Leather?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Stej, That pouch was elk hide, Very soft and supple. It's nice because with a bit of moistening and drying you can get a bit of a pocket formed. Send me a self addressed envelope and I'll cut some off my hide for you.

winnie


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Winnie said:


> Stej, That pouch was elk hide, Very soft and supple. It's nice because with a bit of moistening and drying you can get a bit of a pocket formed. Send me a self addressed envelope and I'll cut some off my hide for you.
> 
> winnie


*Winnie - would you please post more pics of your intriguing keychain BB shooter (ammo storage in the handle!?)*

*I love brilliant minis like this, reminds me of Metrograde's gnat. Thx. *


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of shots of my little key ring slingshot. I made this originally to shoot starlings at an outside picnic area that had become a hangout for the birds. The intention was to be very discreet. It clocked at about 320 fps if I remember right.















I have made a number of magnet retaining pouches and slingshots through the years. Assorted hollow handles capable of dispensing ball bearings and different designs of pouches with magnetic slots or buttons. I don't want to take the thread on a tangent so I will show a few under General Slingshot Discussion.

winnie


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Winnie thanks for sharing those extra photos with us that's an intriguing little shooter! I've thrown on some blue Theraband 1/4"-1/8" taper and boy she shoots rowdy now lol. My mate from work has it as he has nowhere to shoot a regular sized frame in his place. I'm going to make a little one and gift him thst so he's got a nice one to shoot when I reclaim mine lol. I've thought about gypsy tabbing that frame and usig looped tubes, but that's a whole other story. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

we have been trying to make a pouch to shoot bb,s shoot gun effect maybe 10 at a time but not easy as it looks to do without dropping them all over the place!!WS


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Any small frame you like will suffice.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a preferred technique for making your pseudo tapers? I have shot 1632 pseudo tapered bandset and it rocks, but mine keep slipping.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

3danman said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *Any small frame you like will suffice.*
> ...


I've had good luck with wrap & tuck, band ties (cut from sheet or used bands), rubber bands or 2mm solid latex, over lightly stretched 1632s.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Just finished up this little guy, using tbg in the taper that Winnie suggested. It really zips those bbs out there!









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MIsling said:


> Just finished up this little guy, using tbg in the taper that Winnie suggested. It really zips those bbs out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That is straight up cool, very subtle. Hard to tell, aluminum?*


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MIsling,

I like that slingshot. It's perfect as it is and at the same time I can visualize reshaping the grip for different hands and even adding scales if one desired. No matter, you have brought us an excellent small shooter.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, it's aluminum, and Dan Hood designed it as an altoids shooter, I just put the worm attachment on it.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Been a while guys still building got 5 models of Power Strike Slingshots plus more bowfishing prototypes !! I finally did come up with a pouch that will shoot about a dozen bb,s at a time and pretty accurate!!WS


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Been a while guys still building got 5 models of Power Strike Slingshots plus more bowfishing prototypes !! I finally did come up with a pouch that will shoot about a dozen bb,s at a time and pretty accurate!!WS


Yesterday I watched a video on you tube about making a sling shot or maybe I'd best use the word catapault since that does meet the meaning of the word in American out of an old fashioned mouse trap. But new enough model that it has a plastic platform for cheese instead of the old metal tab. Mount the trap on a wood grip handle and make a couple of modifications to the trigger mechanism and it shoots one or a half dozen or more pieces of ammo of any sort at one shot. Seems like a nice toy to play around with but will do nothing to enhance ones sling shot shooting abilities.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bet it had no power, What I did was take a 2 inch wide piece of ratchet strap burned the ends and burned some tube holes to attach the tubes this was on a Daisy p-51 then I took a foam handle that was on some exersize tubes that I had split it and glued it to the pouch and sewed each end to the pouch the pouch was 3and 3/4 inches long then I dug out a dime sized hole in the foam in the center of the foam and would hold it on the bottom when pouring in the shot then grasp the pouch and fire the bb,s worked pretty good could use the same setup on the Power Strikes. I contacted Daisy to see if they wanted any new products had the Power Strikes on my mind but they said they did not need any new products and have talked to several others same result even before they knew what I had! Guess the problem is China no manufacturers are building in America anymore!!HS


----------

